# Lionel 2046w schematic?



## JamesCurran (Oct 12, 2012)

10-14-12 I am activating my Lionel train set given to me at Christmas 1953 - it has been in clean dry storage for since I was 14 --- I'm 68 now; the 2046W whistle car whistle relay does not "pick up" when I push the "Whistle lever" on my transformer but the whistle motor does activate when I touch the transformer AC leads directly to the motor leads; I suspect the DC voltage from the transformer to the relay is inadequate/defunct or the relay itself is defunct. Is there any source that can provide the electrical schematic for the 2046w tender car wiring and the required voltages (AC and DC) to make the relay operate? Please help. Thanks, Jim


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You find all that here. I doubt the tenders vary in wiring for that era.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man's link to the Olsen's tech library is a great source ... pages and pages of old Lionel service manual info.

This specific link (in the Olsen's library) has info on the whistle itself ... DC voltage, circuit, etc. ...

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=708

You might try putting a DC voltage from a battery directly into the relay as a diagnostic to see if it toggles up/down that way.

Regards,

TJ


----------

